# When to throw out nail polish?



## lOvE00mOi (Jul 7, 2010)

Heyy ok, so I got this nail polish, and its about 3 years old, and the brush is yellow... do you think I should throw it out? I want to use the bottle for garlic (nail strengthener?)


----------



## Roxie (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, I would say. Nail polish lasts till it starts getting clump and eek... usually after 1 year. Some may last longer.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 7, 2010)

When it starts going goopy and is difficult to apply then it's time to chuck it.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 7, 2010)

i have OPI polishes that are still good after 5 years. it depends on the brand and how you have stored it, but if you're not going to use it and you want the bottle for something else, throw it out!


----------



## lolaB (Jul 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When it starts going goopy and is difficult to apply then it's time to chuck it. D: Nooooo then it's time to thin it, lol. I found this old Urban Decay polish that was super old and clumpy, so I added some Seche Restore, and it was good as new.

But anyway, are you asking if you should just throw it out because the brush is yellow or if it's okay empty it and use it for something else?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 7, 2010)

^I just bin them when they get goopy... usually only happens when I've got a teeny bit left anyway.


----------



## Karren (Jul 7, 2010)

Garlic? Thought that was just good for your heart and to keep vampires away? Lol.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Garlic? Thought that was just good for your heart and to keep vampires away? Lol. Why ever would you want to keep vampires away?


----------



## withlove2022 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have some OPI nail polishes from 4 years ago and they're still good. I think the key is storage. I store mine in my bedroom where it isn't too cold or too hot. Just my tip.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 8, 2010)

If you are not attached to that polish, use the container for something else you would use. If its that old and you've not used it since, dump it. Its just clutter anyways.


----------



## lOvE00mOi (Jul 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif D: Nooooo then it's time to thin it, lol. I found this old Urban Decay polish that was super old and clumpy, so I added some Seche Restore, and it was good as new.

But anyway, are you asking if you should just throw it out because the brush is yellow or if it's okay empty it and use it for something else?

Yeah, I'm asking if I should throw it out... but thanks for all the help! any ideas how to reuse the bottle? I don't think I should just pour it down the drain...

Originally Posted by *withlove2022* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have some OPI nail polishes from 4 years ago and they're still good. I think the key is storage. I store mine in my bedroom where it isn't too cold or too hot. Just my tip. when my friend came over, she saw the polish (it was thick then) and then she put some acetone in it... i think she was trying to thin it...


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 8, 2010)

Usually when thinner doesn't work anymore.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 8, 2010)

If the nail polish has become all hardened or goopy, i toss. On my CG bottles they say 36 months so that would make 3 years.

I'm not sure acetone is the right thing to dilute it,and why add acetone in my nail polish when i use a less agressive remover that doesn't contain any ?

I think if you want to re use the bottle that's possible if you get it really clean, i'd toss the remaining polish in the garbage, then place the bottle in some acetone and let it for a while before cleaning it. Then i'd dry it and sanitize it with alcohol. And then i'd place some oil inside for nail treatment.


----------



## lOvE00mOi (Jul 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Garlic? Thought that was just good for your heart and to keep vampires away? Lol. lol... but yeah, i read in an msn article that garlic helps strengthen your nails...


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 9, 2010)

Acetone doesn't really work. I used to do it and its very temporary. It usually dilutes it at first but it goes right back to being goopy.


----------



## calmo73 (Jul 20, 2010)

Acetone will ruin the polish..use nail polish thinner to de-goop polishes. You can get thinner cheap at Sally Beauty Supply.

Dump the unwanted polish out on a plastic coated paper plate and let it dry then toss it in the trash. Clean the bottle out with 100% acetone for quickest cleaning..you can use regular old np remover, but it will take longer to clean all the polish out. Pour the acetone you use into a cup filled with a wad of paper towels or toilet paper and let it evaporate...do not pour acetone down your sink as it can eat the plastic pipes.


----------



## flipshawtii (Jul 21, 2010)

How long with a thinner last to a revived bottle?


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 31, 2010)

Don't throw it out and please please please dont use acetone as it kills the polish. Buy some Seche Restore and use just a smidge it in, shake it up and let it settle and you are ready to go. Scrangie has a great post with pictures outlining this. Check it out


----------



## sabbatha (Jul 31, 2010)

NEVER! They are our chilrden


----------

